

Mashup: Darlene Love Singing “Christmas(Baby Please Come Home)” on the Late Show - JSeymourATL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfurmGiKZ5k

======
dang
Please don't post things like this to HN. Accounts that do so eventually lose
submission privileges.

For descriptions of what we _do_ want on this site, please read:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
JSeymourATL
@ dang: Will do thanks for the heads up! Guess I got caught up in the
Christmas Spirit.

